# Gentoo on a HP nx7000

## Tjoxen

Hello

I just wanted to say that Gentoo 1.4 works great on my HP nx7000 laptop.

I run genkernel vid gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r7 and it detects all the hardware. (bluetooth, touchpad with scroll function etc.)

I havn't tried to get the wlan to work yet, but it's just an intel chipset so that couldn't be hard?

Even the resolution 1680x1050 works without problems.

Just telling this if someone is about to buy a new laptop!

The only thing is that you have to install grub with the --no-floppy option, otherwise it will cause a segmentation fault.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Joffer

I'm just about to compile Gentoo from stage 1 on the same hardware. 

What CFLAGS did you use?

What does /proc/cpuinfo say? Is the CPU listed with 0KB cache or 1MB?

Btw, you won't get the WLAN up, since Intel hasn't released any info/drivers etc about the chip.. searching the forums will give you lots of confirmation on this.. you could however, remove the mini-pci card (located under the top right lid on the bottom of your computer (where the WinXP serial is stuck)) and get another mini-pci card that's supported, or just get a pcmcia card.

Which version of nx7000 do you have? The 1.4GHz (with CD-RW) or 1.6GHz with DVD+RW... ohh.. I'd guess the latter one, since you said 1680x1024 resolution  :Smile:  Same as me  :Smile:  This baby is gonna rock when I get everything up and running (with 1GB DDR RAM  :Very Happy:  and a 60GB 5400rpm harddrive)

Update: Stage 1 completed (scripts/bootstrap.sh) in:

```
real 152m299.506s

user 59.36.920s

sys  85m43.880s
```

/proc/cpuinfo says 0KB cache  :Sad: 

Update2: Stage 2 completed (emerge system) in:

```
real 47m8.048s

user 26m48.250s

sys  8m13.940s
```

----------

## dargosch

 *Tjoxen wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to say that Gentoo 1.4 works great on my HP nx7000 laptop.
> 
> I run genkernel vid gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r7 and it detects all the hardware. (bluetooth, touchpad with scroll function etc.)
> ...

 

I got the nx7010 one, and I really like it.. but the touchpad is strange.. would you mid posting info on yout touchpad setup..   :Question: 

----------

## pascalbrax

i have bought the nx7010 and i'm waiting for the delivering... can you just tell me some hints about the install? i'm feeling better with lilo instead of grub, is this safe?

----------

## dargosch

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> i have bought the nx7010 and i'm waiting for the delivering... can you just tell me some hints about the install? 

 

Sure, just follow the general directions posted for Redhat and other distros at:

http://www.utc.fr/~villegas/docs/nx7000/

http://www.bussink.ch/Erik/nx7000/

http://homepages.ulb.ac.be/~secollet/

http://www.nsa.cz/~zviratko/nx7000.html

The wireless card is an intel centrino one.. here is a open-source project working on a driver (i think, with the help of intel..)

http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

(I have not been able to blank DVD-RW discs with the drive that comes with the 7010.. seems to be a general problem.  :Sad:  Writing is no problem though!)[/url]

----------

## sear

i have got the same notebook nx7000 with the gentoo dev sources of the kernel 2.6.3-r1 and it works great too!! 

love the notebook =)

----------

## dargosch

 *sear wrote:*   

> i have got the same notebook nx7000 with the gentoo dev sources of the kernel 2.6.3-r1 and it works great too!! 
> 
> love the notebook =)

 

Can you blank DVD-RWs?

----------

## pascalbrax

what kind of cpu should i set for the CFLAGS and the kernel config? pentium 3 or pentium 4?

----------

## dargosch

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> what kind of cpu should i set for the CFLAGS and the kernel config? pentium 3 or pentium 4?

 

I used 

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

I'm sure there are more optimized flags..

----------

## pascalbrax

thank you a lot... now i have my kde working fine  :Wink: 

i just got some problems with my ati and the sound dev...

the real pain now is that damned wifi and bluetooth...  :Sad: 

----------

## dargosch

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> thank you a lot... now i have my kde working fine 
> 
> i just got some problems with my ati and the sound dev...
> 
> the real pain now is that damned wifi and bluetooth... 

 

Sound should be no problem. Put ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" in yout make.conf and emerge alsa-drivers and alsa-utils.

(You have to unmute the card to.. look in the Gentoo-alsa docs..)

*wifi works, but is crippled so far.. the driver is progressing rapidly though..

* Bluetooth I haven't tried.. haven't got a client...  :Wink: 

----------

## pascalbrax

sound works fine, just emerged alsa-utils (i used kernel 2.6)

i've seen kbluetooth in the portage but it's still masked, so i'll leave it away for the moment.

a strange thing occurs when i disable the mousepad using that key near the mousepad... when i enable it back, it doesn't work until i reboot the pc... what am i supposed to do?

btw: 3D apps works very good  :Smile: 

----------

## numerodix

I'm having trouble getting an external usb mouse to work. The touchpad is running fine, xfree config is identical to the one here apart from the print out below: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105524

I also have an MS Explorer mouse that I've been using on my stationary computer and I've copied the config and put it in XF86Config like so:

```

Section "InputDevice"

     Driver "synaptics"

     Identifier "Mouse1"

     Option "Device"    "/dev/input/event0"

     Option "Protocol"  "event"

     Option "LeftEdge"  "0"

     Option "RightEdge" "6000"

     Option "TopEdge"   "0"

     Option "BottomEdge"        "6000"

     Option "FingerLow" "25"

     Option "FingerHigh"        "30"

     Option "MaxTapTime"        "180"

     Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

     Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

     Option "MinSpeed"  "0.07"

     Option "MaxSpeed"  "0.22"

     Option "AccelFactor"       "0.0004"

     Option "SHMConfig" "on"

     Option "EdgeMotionSpeed" "0"

     Option "SHMConfig" "on"

     Option "EdgeMotionSpeed" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier      "USBmouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Resolution"  "1680"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse

    Option "Buttons"     "7"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

"Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

        Identifier      "Server Layout"

        Screen          "Screen0"

        InputDevice     "Mouse1"        "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice     "Mouse1"        "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "USBmouse"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard1"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

The mouse doesn't work at all in X. I have a bunch of usb modules compiled and use hotplug to load them, dmesg shows no errors my mouse is recognized by model. I also have both the mouse and the touchpad working with gpm, setting proto to imps2 and device to /dev/usbmouse.

If someone is using an external usb mouse, maybe you could show me your config?

# cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip | grep HID

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 207876  7 

firmware_class          7936  0 

hostap                 76556  0 

8139cp                 16512  0 

usbhid                 31108  0 

snd_intel8x0           30468  0 

snd_ac97_codec         62596  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                86308  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              21892  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9348  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6400  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20384  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6792  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    47460  7 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_

d_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

ehci_hcd               37896  0 

uhci_hcd               29976  0 

intel_agp              16412  1 

agpgart                28072  2 intel_agp

evdev                   7808  1 

rtc                    10552  0 

usbcore               106292  5 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

battery                 8076  0 

ac                      3596  0

----------

## pascalbrax

hi, there, i have a nx7010

i use both the synaptics touchpad (with the synaptics driver) and a logitech usb mouse. everything works fine.

```

[...]

Section "Module"

 

#pbx: synaptics driver

        Load    "synaptics"

[..]

Section "InputDevice"

 

#pbx: synaptics mouse

 

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Identifier    "Mouse0"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.06"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.12"

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

#  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

                                                                                                   

Section "InputDevice"

                                                                                                   

                                                                                                   

# Identifier and driver

                                                                                                   

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

#pbx:backup    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

        Option "Device"         "/dev/psaux"

                                                                                                   

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

                                                                                                   

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

                                                                                                   

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

                                                                                                   

EndSection

[...]

Section "ServerLayout"

#pbx:removed for synaptics    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice "Mouse1" "AlwaysCore"

                                                                                                   

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

                                                                                                   

EndSection

```

```

root@saiph pascal # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 81)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4) Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (rev 01)

0000:02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 20)

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

```

```

root@saiph pascal # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

```
root@saiph pascal # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               17028  0

8139cp                 16000  0

mii                     4224  1 8139cp

uhci_hcd               29200  0

intel_agp              16412  1

agpgart                28456  1 intel_agp

snd_intel8x0           30632  0

snd_ac97_codec         62084  1 snd_intel8x0

gameport                3840  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6144  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            19872  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            31872  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6144  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50576  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6792  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            49956  0

snd_pcm                84516  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9220  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              21124  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    46436  12 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

vfat                   12288  1

fat                    39744  1 vfat

evdev                   8192  1

fglrx                 202372  9

sbp2                   21512  0

ohci1394               31364  0

ieee1394               92724  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            26496  0

hid                    31680  0

ehci_hcd               24452  0

usbcore                90460  7 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid,ehci_hcd

```

hope that helps

----------

## numerodix

Still doesn't worked and I'm stumped. I even installed Fedora Core 2 test3 to debug this and it works there. Tried the same config in Gentoo, no dice.  :Sad: 

```

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

        Load            "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

        SubSection      "extmod"

#               Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

        Load            "type1"

        Load            "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

        Load            "glx"   # libglx.a

        Load            "dri"   # libdri.a

# This loads the touch pad module

   Load      "synaptics"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

        RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:/unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:/unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

        # This option allows the X server to start up even if the

        # mouse device can't be opened/initialized.

        AllowMouseOpenFail

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard1"

        Driver          "Keyboard"

        Option          "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "no"

        Option          "XkbOptions"    ""

        Option          "XkbCompat"     ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

     Driver "synaptics"

     Identifier "Mouse1"

     Option "Device"    "/dev/input/event0"

     Option "Protocol"  "event"

     Option "LeftEdge"  "0"

     Option "RightEdge" "6000"

     Option "TopEdge"   "0"

     Option "BottomEdge"        "6000"

     Option "FingerLow" "25"

     Option "FingerHigh"        "30"

     Option "MaxTapTime"        "180"

     Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

     Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

     Option "MinSpeed"  "0.07"

     Option "MaxSpeed"  "0.22"

     Option "AccelFactor"       "0.0004"

     Option "SHMConfig" "on"

     Option "EdgeMotionSpeed" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier      "USBmouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Resolution"  "1680"

    Option "Protocol"    "auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "Buttons"     "7"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier  "Monitor0"

        HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh 40 - 70

        Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "LCD-WXSGA"

        ModelName       "Flat Panel"

        VendorName      "hp"

#       Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh     40-70

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "CRT-21@Work"

        ModelName       "G550"

        VendorName      "Sony"

        Option          "DPMS"

        #       HorizSync       ""

        #       VertRefresh     ""

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "CRT-19@Home"

        ModelName       "96P"

        VendorName      "Samtron"

        HorizSync       30-96

        VertRefresh     50-160

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Standard VGA"

        VendorName      "Unknown"

        BoardName       "Unknown"

        Driver          "vga"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "vga0"

        VendorName      "ATI"

        BoardName       "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200"

        Driver          "fglrx"

# === Own Settings (CTh) ===

#       VideoRam        65536

        Option          "AGPMode"               "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "True"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

#       Option          "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

        Option          "no_accel"      "no"

        Option          "no_dri"        "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

        Option          "DesktopSetup"          "0x00000100"

        Option          "MonitorLayout"         "AUTO, NONE"

        Option          "IgnoreEDID"            "off"

        Option          "HSync2"                "unspecified"

        Option          "VRefresh2"             "unspecified"

        Option          "ScreenOverlap"         "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

        Option          "NoTV"                  "yes"   # "no" to turn on TV out

        Option          "TVStandard"            "PAL-B"

        Option          "TVHSizeAdj"            "0"

        Option          "TVVSizeAdj"            "0"

        Option          "TVHPosAdj"             "0"

        Option          "TVVPosAdj"             "0"

        Option          "TVHStartAdj"           "0"

        Option          "TVColorAdj"            "0"

        Option          "GammaCorrectionI"      "0x00000000"

        Option          "GammaCorrectionII"     "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

        Option          "Capabilities"          "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

        Option          "VideoOverlay"          "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

        Option          "OpenGLOverlay"         "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

        Option          "CenterMode"            "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

        Option          "PseudoColorVisuals"    "off"

# === QBS Support ===

        Option          "Stereo"                "off"

        Option          "StereoSyncEnable"      "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

        Option          "FSAAScale"             "1"

        Option          "FSAADisableGamma"      "no"

        Option          "FSAACustomizeMSPos"    "no"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX0"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY0"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX1"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY1"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX2"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY2"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX3"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY3"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX4"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY4"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX5"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY5"           "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

        Option          "UseFastTLS"            "1"

        Option          "BlockSignalsOnLock"    "on"

        Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"    "no"

        Option          "ForceGenericCPU"       "no"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"             # vendor=1002, device=4c66

        Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "vga0"          # ATI Radeon Mobility 9200

        Monitor         "LCD-WXSGA"

        DefaultDepth    24

#       Option          "backingstore"

        Subsection      "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort        0 0     # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#               Virtual         1280 1024

        EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

        Identifier      "Server Layout"

        Screen          "Screen0"

#        InputDevice     "Mouse1"        "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice     "Mouse1"        "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "USBmouse"   "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard1"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

```
# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 81)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4) Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (rev 01)

0000:02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 20)

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller

```

```
# lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 045e:0047 Microsoft Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 207876  7 

usbhid                 31108  0 

ipw2100                69904  0 

firmware_class          7936  1 ipw2100

8139cp                 16512  0 

ehci_hcd               37896  0 

uhci_hcd               29976  0 

intel_agp              16412  1 

agpgart                28072  2 intel_agp

evdev                   7808  1 

snd_intel8x0           30468  0 

snd_ac97_codec         62596  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6400  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20384  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            32128  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50320  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6792  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            49956  0 

snd_pcm                86308  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9348  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              21892  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    47460  12 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

rtc                    10552  0 

usbcore               106292  5 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

battery                 8076  0 

ac                      3596  0 

```

----------

